# Great Lectures



## minimalME

I've not heard of James Smith before, but I'm sitting here listening to this talk, and it's super good.


----------



## red oak

Fairly good. 

Speaks lots of truths.


----------



## SadSamIAm

Very Interesting!

Does anybody know what they want? I know I don't


----------



## minimalME




----------



## StillSearching




----------



## StillSearching




----------



## minimalME




----------

